# [solved] Problems with ejabberd 2.1.8 (update)

## Jimini

[Please take a look at the update below]

Hey there,

a month ago, I updated to ejabberd 2.1.8. I did not restart  the daemon, but this morning, I had to restart the whole system, so ejabberd was restarted, too. I noticed, that ejabberd crashes immediately after being started.

When I start ejabberd, the following is logged:

 *Quote:*   

> =ERROR REPORT==== 2011-07-17 15:24:36 ===
> 
> E(<0.229.0>:ejabberd_captcha:412) : Failed to process output from "/usr/lib64/erlang/lib/ejabberd-2.1.6/priv/bin/captcha.sh 202578". Maybe ImageMagick's Convert program is not installed.
> 
> =ERROR REPORT==== 2011-07-17 15:24:36 ===
> ...

 

I'm wondering about the point, that captchas would be enabled. As you can see, captchas should NOT be enabled:

```
{loglevel, 4}.

{hosts, ["my.host.net"]}.

{listen,

 [

  {5222, ejabberd_c2s, [

                        {certfile, "/etc/ssl/ejabberd/server.pem"}, starttls,

                        {access, c2s},

                        {shaper, c2s_shaper},

                        {max_stanza_size, 65536}

                       ]},

  {5223, ejabberd_c2s, [

                        {access, c2s},

                        {shaper, c2s_shaper},

                        {certfile, "/etc/ssl/ejabberd/server.pem"}, tls,

                        {max_stanza_size, 65536}

                       ]},

  {5269, ejabberd_s2s_in, [

                           {shaper, s2s_shaper},

                           {max_stanza_size, 131072}

                          ]}

]}.

{s2s_use_starttls, optional}.

{s2s_certfile, "/etc/ssl/ejabberd/server.pem"}.

{auth_method, internal}.

{shaper, normal, {maxrate, 1000}}.

{shaper, fast, {maxrate, 50000}}.

{max_fsm_queue, 1000}.

{acl, admin, {user, "someadmin", "someipaddress"}}.

{acl, local, {user_regexp, ""}}.

{access, max_user_sessions, [{10, all}]}.

{access, max_user_offline_messages, [{5000, admin}, {100, all}]}.

{access, local, [{allow, local}]}.

{access, c2s, [{deny, blocked},

               {allow, all}]}.

{access, c2s_shaper, [{none, admin},

                      {normal, all}]}.

{access, s2s_shaper, [{fast, all}]}.

{access, announce, [{allow, admin}]}.

{access, configure, [{allow, admin}]}.

%{access, pubsub_createnode, [{allow, local}]}.

{access, register, [{allow, all}]}.

{registration_timeout, 600}.

{language, "en"}.

%%{captcha_cmd, "/usr/lib64/erlang/lib/ejabberd-2.1.6/priv/bin/captcha.sh"}.

%%{captcha_host, "example.org:5280"}.

{modules,

 [

  {mod_adhoc,    []},

  {mod_announce, [{access, announce}]}, % recommends mod_adhoc

  {mod_caps,     []},

  {mod_configure,[]}, % requires mod_adhoc

  {mod_disco,    []},

  {mod_echo,   [{host, "echo.localhost"}]},

  {mod_last,     []},

  {mod_offline,  [{access_max_user_messages, max_user_offline_messages}]},

  {mod_ping,     []},

  {mod_privacy,  []},

  {mod_private,  []},

  {mod_register, [

                  %%{password_strength, 32},

                  {welcome_message, {"Welcome!",

                                     "Hi.\nWelcome to this XMPP server."}},

                  {registration_watchers, ["someuser@my.host.net"]},

                  {ip_access, [{allow, "127.0.0.0/8"},

                               {deny, "0.0.0.0/0"}]},

                  {access, register}

                 ]},

  {mod_register_web, [

                  {registration_watchers, ["someuser@my.host.net"]}

                 ]},

  {mod_roster,   []},

  {mod_service_log,[]},

  {mod_shared_roster,[]},

  {mod_stats,    []},

  {mod_time,     []},

  {mod_vcard,    []},

  {mod_version,  []}

 ]}.
```

I also took a "fresh" config file and edited, but I still get those errors. What am I doing wrong?

Best regards,

Jimini

Update:

I deleted the files in /var/spool/jabber. Now the daemon starts, but I can not connect to it - the only messages I get are the following:

 *Quote:*   

> =INFO REPORT==== 2011-07-17 17:45:20 ===
> 
> I(<0.317.0>:ejabberd_listener:281) : (#Port<0.3512>) Accepted connection {{10,0,0,4},53090} -> {{10,0,0,2},5222}
> 
> =INFO REPORT==== 2011-07-17 17:45:21 ===
> ...

 

----------

## Jimini

I deleted everything in /var/spool/jabber and re-registered my account. Now everything seems to work.

MfG Jimini

----------

